# are there ANY natural birth shows on tv?



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

it seems like all they ever show is hospital births with all the ugly bells and whistles (c-sec, epi, iv's). I'd like to watch some shows that focus on midwife births.. is there such a thing?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

occasionally they'll have a homebirth on some of those shows, and there used to be one called house of babies that was about a birth center in florida (I never watched it). there's always youtube for natural birth videos


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Is there anywhere online where you can watch House of Babies episodes?


----------



## HairyArmpits (Aug 28, 2005)

yes, I also watch natural birth videos online.








TV just thrives on those overly sensational portrayals, I can't sit through it! "This rediculously medicalized birth was brought to you by Nestle." UGH!!!!!


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL.. so true


----------



## Murihiku (Oct 2, 2008)

_Life's Birth Stories_ shows all kinds of births--but it's Canadian.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I loved House of Babies...I believe they might still air old ones occasionally.


----------



## happywife101 (Feb 16, 2009)

There are a TON of homebirths and different births on YOUTUBE. I watched a couple of water births because I was curious if it was right for me, and I changed my mind lol, but nevertheless there are many on YouTube and you will have to register because those are videos that you have to consent being over 18 to watch. Hope this helps.


----------



## D&S Mom (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murihiku* 
_Life's Birth Stories_ shows all kinds of births--but it's Canadian.

I second "Life's Birth Stories". They had all kinds or births. And it didn't promote one kind of birth over another. But there did seem to be lots of natural births.


----------



## SrkStrickland (Apr 18, 2011)

Ugghh, ok seriously. The TV is ridiculous. Maybe home births in America could start increasing if they would have a show or 2 of natural home births instead of all this epidural, pitocin, csection crap. No wonder everyone goes in WANTING the drugs and everything, because it's all they know! It's all they see on TV, it's all anyone talks about, it's all anyone does. We all know this is a "media" world we live in. We should do something! Petition for a home birth show or something, lol. Make a change.


----------

